# Handmade and Healthy Gourmet Dog Treats?



## gourmetpupclub (Jan 23, 2017)

Visit: http://www.gourmetpupclub.com/

The Gourmet Pup Club is a health-conscious monthly care package aimed to responsibly satisfy your pet's tummy and happiness through handmade dog treats crafted with premium ingredients!

We hand pick and partner with many highly acclaimed and reputable craft dog bakeries all across the USA. We then select various types of their premium and popular dog treats that will make up a total quantity of 25 or more special handmade treats per subscription box.

The treats in our boxes are:

Made of top quality ingredients
All Natural
Handmade
Healthy

***NO ARTIFICIAL FLAVORS OR INGREDIENTS THAT CAN HARM ARE PETS. OUR TREATS ARE MADE OF HUMAN GRADE INGREDIENTS - ALL NATURAL, AND HEALTHY FOR OUR PETS.


----------

